
Starting up - Apane
https://medium.com/@maineONEder/starting-up-41d9083a19d6#.f4q0j2kyd
======
petercooper
It's one of the things Barbara Corcoran always says. The best people in
business and sales are those who take the hit and then get up again over and
over. She said that amongst her own sales people, it wasn't even down to sales
talents, the top performers were simply the ones who never let a hit keep them
down.

------
rmason
1\. Think of your startup as a project until it has revenue.

2\. Don't launch until you have a hundred paying customers, that forces you to
be a long way down the road towards product market fit.

3\. Get your first hundred customers face to face, the learning is 10X that of
trying to drive traffic to your website.

~~~
Apane
Thanks, agree!

